# Hochteich -wie tief für den Winter?



## dieklenne (3. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen  

Ich bin neu hier und hab eine wichtige Frage. 

Wir haben uns einen Hochteich zugelegt (Durchmesser 130cm, Randhöhe 40cm),  und zwar einen mit einer Drahtkonstruktion drum rum wo man steine reinfüllt, und möchten diesen dann aber so bauen, dass meine 3 goldfische, die zur Zeit in einem Aquarium überwintern, auch im Winter drin bleiben können. 

Muss der Teich nun insgesamt mind. 100cm tief sein oder muss ich mind. 140cm tief budeln da es ja ein Hochteich ist mit 40cm Höhe? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Danke und Gruß
Tanja und die Goldfische Willi, Yellow und Käptn Iglo


----------



## Annett (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich -wie tief für den Winter?*

Hallo Tanja.

Dann sag ich erstmal: Willkommen bei uns. 

Um solche Fragen zu beantworten, wäre es erstmal wichtig zu wissen, wie die Winter bei Euch aussehen.
Bitte nicht diesen und den vorherigen Winter als Beispiel heranziehen.  Das waren m.M.n. keine.  

Bei einem Durchmesser von 1,3m wird der gewollte Teich ein "Bombenkrater", egal, ob er 1m oder 1,4m tief wird.
Da Ihr auch noch Platz für die Pflanzen braucht, müßtet Ihr die Mitte noch kleiner oder das Ufer überhängend bauen. :?
Aus welchem Material wollt Ihr den Teich bauen? Folie?
Dann muss der Untergrund gut verfestigt sein oder mit Kaninchendraht und Mörtel gesichert werden - nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn die Erde unter der Folie anfängt zu rutschen!
So ein kleiner Teich mit Fischbesatz läuft um einiges instabiler als ein großer... auch das sollte Euch bewußt sein. 
Regelmäßiger Wasserwertecheck und Teilwasserwechsel bei Bedarf gehören auf jeden Fall dazu!

Habt Ihr nicht die Möglichkeit größer zu bauen?
Wir haben hier sehr viele Leute, die ihren Teich wegen mangelnder Größe mehrfach umgebaut haben.... wenn Ihr gleich groß baut erspart Ihr Euch und den Fischen den wiederkehrenden Streß und die mehrfach anfallenden Kosten z.B. für Folie und Filtertechnik.
Ein großer Teich läuft wesentlich stabiler, wenn man einige Sachen gleich beim Bau beachtet....


----------

